# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja i najnowszy kernel 3.16

## modnot

Witam!

Dziś zainstalowałem Gentoo plus kilka programów, chciałem więc zrobić aktualizację przed instalacją xorga i środowiska graficznego. To nie dość że się pojawiają jakieś błędy z dev-lang/perl, do tego chce mi zainstalować najnowszy kernel 3.16. Ten komunikat też mnie prześladuje mimo że zmieniłem mirrory: !!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'. Czy podać plik /etc/make.conf to w nim może być coś nie tak ustawione? emerge --info powinno pokazywać 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64", nie powinna być jedna wersja? W /etc/make.conf mam tylko to pod ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

```
emerge --update --ask world

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3 [2.6.1] USE="-xattr%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/gzip-1.6 [1.5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.19 [5.17] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.23 [8.21] USE="-multicall%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p47 [4.2_p45]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/less-462 [457]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.2 [4.2.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r3 [2.23.2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/make-4.0-r1 [3.82-r4] USE="-guile%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.21 [22.20] USE="X*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.14 [4.4.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.1-r1 [4.0.2] USE="-mpfr%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/tar-1.28 [1.27.1-r2]

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3 [4.7.3-r1] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-0.40.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.230.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/texinfo-5.2 [4.13-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.70 [3.67] LINGUAS="pl*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.22.1 [1.21.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/iputils-20121221-r1 [20121221] USE="filecaps%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.1 [3.0.9-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/grep-2.20 [2.16]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-2.0.2 [1.15.5-r1] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r1 [3.3.9] USE="(-selinux) -systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.15-r1 [1.14]

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.16.0 [3.14.14] USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25 [2.24.1-r3] USE="udev*" 

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1:0/5.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Storable-2.450.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.650.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Encode-2.550.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.40.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/libnet-1.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.967.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.430.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    =dev-lang/perl-5.16* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.580.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.530.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.00.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Last edited by modnot on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## halvmork

Nowa lokalizacja make.conf jest w /etc/portage więc aktualny plik z konfiguracją powinien się właśnie tam znaleźć (plik /etc/make.conf usuń), ACCEPT_KEYWORDS= tu powinno być amd64 jeśli chcesz gałąź stabilną lub ~amd64 jeśli ma być gałąź testowa (ja osobiście od wielu lat jadę na testowej i problemów przez to nie mam.)

----------

## modnot

Dzięki, wystarczyło usunąć i te problemy zniknęły. Po prostu te opisy na temat Gentoo na których się bazowałem są dość nieaktualne.

A czy mógłbyś pokazać jak wygląda u Ciebie plik /etc/portage/make.conf? Czy  lepiej korzystać z serwera rsync, czy dopisać na stałe kilka wydzielonych z programu mirrorselect?

----------

## halvmork

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=core2 -fstack-protector"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -mfpmath=sse"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="${FEATURES} ccache distlocks sandbox -collision-protect -protect-owned -distcc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

USE="acl avx ads cpudetection dirac qt-faststart schroedinger vdpau vpx upcall cman X a52 aac aalib aim alsa ao apng arts audiofile bash-completion bidi bindist -bluetooth bzip2 cups curl dbus declarative ruby_targets_ruby21 dga directfb dri embedded emerald encode esd exif extras ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gcj gecko gbm gif gimp glamor glut gles2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal icu imagemagick intel jabber java jpeg kde kdenlive kdepim kerberos lame ldap -lirc libkms lm_sensors mad melt mime minizip mng mozilla mp3 mp4 mpg mov mpeg mplayer multilib networkmanager nls nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl udev uxa pdf plasma png policykit pulseaudio qt4 qt5 quicktime rar rdesktop samba script sdl secure-delete -selinux mmx sse sse2 ssse3 semantic-desktop static-libs symlink sip sna source spell ssl svg tcl tcltk theora threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb video vorbis wav wavpack -webkit webm winbind amd64codecs wmf x264 xattr xcb xinei xinerama xml xmp xmpp xulrunner xv xvmc xvidi -gnome -javascript jpeg2k -libproxy -pppi vaapi -ruby18"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay"

#PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4"

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4"

#USE_PYTHON='2.7 3.3 3.4'

#RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18* ruby19* ruby20* ruby21*"

#ABI_X86="abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64"

LINGUAS="pl"                                                                                                                                                  

LANGUAGE="48"                                                                                                                                                 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"                                                                                                                                           

INPUT_DEVICES="intel mouse keyboard"                                                                                                                    

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-4.0.0.7-copyright dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-11.x PUEL Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE google-chrome"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster /usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstopxl"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc"

#source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

To konfig dla komputera którego używam w pracy, dla domowego zastosowania część flag USE jest zbędna. Ja nie mam ustawionych serwerów lustrzanych, myślę że to bez znaczenia, chyba że chcesz odciążyć główny serwer, to wtedy lepiej jak sync leci z mirrora.

----------

## modnot

A czy takie 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10" 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10"  
```

będzie lepsze dla tego procesora AMD , czy zostawić tak jak jest ?

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

lub tak zostawić

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -s -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Last edited by modnot on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## halvmork

Jeśli nie zależy Ci na optymalizacji, za to stawiasz na bezproblemowe kompilacje, to ustawiłbym tak:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

```

----------

## modnot

Ok tak ustawie, jednak teraz nie mogę zainstalować xorg-server zatrzymuje się na  tym:

```
emerge xorg-server xterm 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/llvm-3.4.2

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * Checking for at least 550 MiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.4.2/temp" ...                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.0

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.7.6

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.14.14-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.14.14-gentoo

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.4

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.14.14-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.14.14-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.4.0

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.14.14-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.14.14-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 92) sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5

 * mtdev-1.1.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mtdev-1.1.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5 ...

 * econf: updating mtdev-1.1.5/config-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating mtdev-1.1.5/config-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5/config-aux/missing: Unknown `--is-lightweight' option

Try `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5/config-aux/missing --help' for more information

configure: WARNING: 'missing' script is too old or missing

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu': machine `~x86_64-pc' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh config-aux/config.sub ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu failed

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 172:  Called econf '--disable-static'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line 584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 172:  Called econf '--disable-static'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line 584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5/work/mtdev-1.1.5'

sony / # emerge -pv mtdev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

emerge -pqv mtdev

emerge -pv mtdev

Nie pomogło.

Wcześniej wyskoczył problem z mesa więc zrobiłem tak jak ktoś podał jako rozwiązanie.

echo "=media-libs/mesa-10.2.4 gbm" >> /etc/portage/package.useLast edited by modnot on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## halvmork

Musisz upgrade wykonać w kliku krokach:

1. emerge -u system

2. emerge -DuN system

3. emerge -u world

4. emerge -DuN world

dopiero potem instalujesz xorg

w moim przypadku musiałem dopisać do /etc/portage/package.use

```

>=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r2 -java

>=dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.4.1 -cups -X -nsplugin

>=virtual/udev-206-r2 -kmod

>=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.20 icu

>=dev-python/pyudev-0.16.1-r1 pyqt4

>=media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3 mjpeg

>=media-libs/mlt-0.9.0 melt kdenlive

>=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23 icu

>=net-fs/cifs-utils-6.2 acl caps caps-ng ads -creds

>=net-fs/samba-3.6.20 winbind

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1 icu

>=dev-ruby/racc-1.4.10 ruby_targets_ruby21

>=dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6-r1 ruby_targets_ruby21 

>=dev-ruby/json-1.8.1 ruby_targets_ruby21

>=dev-ruby/rubygems-2.0.14 ruby_targets_ruby21

>=dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r2 ruby_targets_ruby21

>=sys-devel/gettext-0.18.3.2 nls

>=app-emulation/wine-1.7.11 multilib -png pipelight

>=media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r4 truetype -gpm -mng fbcondecor

>=dev-libs/klibc-2.0.3-r1 -nopie

sys-libs/gpm static-libs

x11-libs/libva-intel-driver -wayland X aac bzip2 encode gpl mp3 qt-faststart ssl ssse3 -static-libs truetype -v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib

=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.13.0 -introspection -static-libs

=dev-libs/libical-1.0-r1 -introspection -static-libs

>=app-office/akonadi-server-1.12.1 soprano

>=media-tv/xbmc-13.0_p2 -css pulseaudio rtmp sse2 udev usb vaapi vdpau xrandr

```

----------

## modnot

No więc ponownie się zatrzymuje na tych poleceniach co podałeś do aktualizacji.

```
emerge -u system 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7 [1.0.6-r6]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212 [20131128]

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/gzip-1.6 [1.5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3 [2.6.1] USE="-xattr%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.19 [5.17] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.23 [8.21] USE="-multicall%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p47 [4.2_p45]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/less-462 [457]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.2 [4.2.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r3 [2.23.2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.21 [22.20] USE="X*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.14 [4.4.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/make-4.0-r1 [3.82-r4] USE="-guile%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/tar-1.28 [1.27.1-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.1-r1 [4.0.2] USE="-mpfr%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3 [4.7.3-r1] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.230.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-0.40.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/texinfo-5.2 [4.13-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.70 [3.69] LINGUAS="pl*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.22.1 [1.21.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/iputils-20121221-r1 [20121221] USE="filecaps%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.1 [3.0.9-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r1 [3.3.9] USE="(-selinux) -systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-2.0.2 [1.15.5-r1] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.15-r1 [1.14]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/grep-2.20 [2.16]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25 [2.24.1-r3] USE="udev*" 

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1:0/5.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/libnet-1.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Encode-2.550.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.967.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.530.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.650.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Storable-2.450.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    =dev-lang/perl-5.16* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.580.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.40.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.00.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.430.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Emerging (1 of 30) app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7::gentoo

 * bzip2-1.0.6.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking bzip2-1.0.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6 ...

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.4-makefile-CFLAGS.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.6-saneso.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.4-man-links.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.6-progress.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.3-no-test.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.4-POSIX-shell.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.6-mingw.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying bzip2-1.0.6-out-of-tree-build.patch ...                    [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

make -j3 VPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6 CC=gcc AR=ar RANLIB=ranlib -f /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/Makefile-libbz2_so all 

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/huffman.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/crctable.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/randtable.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/compress.c

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/decompress.c

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c: In function 'mainSort':

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c:347:6: warning: inlining failed in call to 'mainGtU.part.0': function not considered for inlining [-Winline]

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c:751:6: warning: called from here [-Winline]

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c:347:6: warning: inlining failed in call to 'mainGtU.part.0': call is unlikely and code size would grow [-Winline]

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c:751:6: warning: called from here [-Winline]

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c:347:6: warning: inlining failed in call to 'mainGtU.part.0': call is unlikely and code size would grow [-Winline]

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/blocksort.c:751:6: warning: called from here [-Winline]

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib.c

gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -shared -Wl,-soname -Wl,libbz2.so.1 -o libbz2.so.1.0.6 blocksort.o huffman.o crctable.o randtable.o compress.o decompress.o bzlib.o

ln -sf libbz2.so.1.0.6 libbz2.so.1.0

make -j3 VPATH=/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6 CC=gcc AR=ar RANLIB=ranlib -f /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/Makefile all 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed ' 

rm -f libbz2.a

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/bzip2.c

ar cq libbz2.a blocksort.o huffman.o crctable.o randtable.o compress.o decompress.o bzlib.o

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -c /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/bzip2recover.c

ranlib libbz2.a

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/bzip2.c: In function 'testStream':

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/bzip2.c:612:37: warning: variable 'nread' set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/bzip2.c: In function 'applySavedFileAttrToOutputFile':

/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/work/bzip2-1.0.6/bzip2.c:1128:4: warning: ignoring return value of 'fchown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -o bzip2recover bzip2recover.o

gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -o bzip2 bzip2.o -L. -lbz2

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7

>>> Install bzip2-1.0.6-r7 into /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/image/ category app-arch

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

>>> Completed installing bzip2-1.0.6-r7 into /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7/image/

strip: strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment -R .GCC.command.line -R .note.gnu.gold-version

   usr/bin/bzip2recover

   lib64/libbz2.so.1.0.6

   bin/bzip2

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing (1 of 30) app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7::gentoo

>>> Emerging (2 of 30) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212::gentoo

 * gnuconfig-20140212.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnuconfig-20140212.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212/work ...

 * Applying 0002-add-ps2-targets-to-config.sub.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying 0002-Add-x32-support-to-config.guess.patch ...             [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212

>>> Install gnuconfig-20140212 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212/image/ category sys-devel

>>> Completed installing gnuconfig-20140212 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212/image/

>>> Installing (2 of 30) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212::gentoo

>>> Emerging (3 of 30) app-arch/gzip-1.6::gentoo

 * gzip-1.6.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gzip-1.6.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work/gzip-1.6 ...

 * Applying gzip-1.3.8-install-symlinks.patch ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work/gzip-1.6 ...

 * econf: updating gzip-1.6/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gzip-1.6/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to enable C11 features... -std=gnu11

checking whether gcc -std=gnu11 understands -c and -o together... yes

checking dependency style of gcc -std=gnu11... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -std=gnu11 -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm... no

checking for nm... nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for a POSIX-compliant shell... /bin/sh

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for Minix Amsterdam compiler... no

checking for ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... no

checking for ar... ar

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking whether _XOPEN_SOURCE should be defined... no

checking for _LARGEFILE_SOURCE value needed for large files... no

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu': machine `~x86_64-pc' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh build-aux/config.sub ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu failed

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work/gzip-1.6/config.log

 * ERROR: app-arch/gzip-1.6::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2209:  Called econf

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-arch/gzip-1.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-arch/gzip-1.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work/gzip-1.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work/gzip-1.6'

>>> Failed to emerge app-arch/gzip-1.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-arch/gzip-1.6:

 * ERROR: app-arch/gzip-1.6::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2209:  Called econf

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-arch/gzip-1.6::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-arch/gzip-1.6::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work/gzip-1.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/gzip-1.6/work/gzip-1.6'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

```
emerge -DuN system 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.1-r2:0/20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1:0/5.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.967.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (perl-core/Encode-2.550.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.40.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (perl-core/Storable-2.450.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (perl-core/libnet-1.270.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.00.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/DateManip-6.430.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.650.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.530.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/llvm-3.4.2

 * Checking for at least 550 MiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.4.2/temp" ...                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16-r3

 * Checking for sufficient memory to build cairo with USE=lto

 * Checking for at least 768 MiB RAM ...                               [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 256) sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16::gentoo

 * gentoo-headers-base-3.16.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...[ ok ]

 * gentoo-headers-3.16-1.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * This version of linux-headers does not support unknown.

 * Please merge the appropriate sources, in most cases

 * (but not all) this will be called unknown-headers.

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Package unsupported for unknown

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *         ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_setup

 *         ebuild.sh, line  317:  Called kernel-2_pkg_setup

 *   kernel-2.eclass, line 1302:  Called setup_headers

 *   kernel-2.eclass, line  889:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Package unsupported for $(tc-arch)"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.cfs47k/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16/work/gentoo-headers-base-3.16'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16:

 * This version of linux-headers does not support unknown.

 * Please merge the appropriate sources, in most cases

 * (but not all) this will be called unknown-headers.

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Package unsupported for unknown

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *         ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_setup

 *         ebuild.sh, line  317:  Called kernel-2_pkg_setup

 *   kernel-2.eclass, line 1302:  Called setup_headers

 *   kernel-2.eclass, line  889:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Package unsupported for $(tc-arch)"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/._portage_reinstall_.cfs47k/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.16/work/gentoo-headers-base-3.16'

```

Czy mam te wszystkie na których się zatrzymuje dopisać tam czy zamaskować na czas aktualizacji? A Ty jaki masz kernel, też już zaktualizowało Ci emerge do wersji 3.16?

Coś czuję że będę zmuszony wrócić do wersji stabilnej Gentoo, kiedyś takiej wersji używałemi i nie było tyle komplikacji. Ale jeszcze powalczę z tą testową.Last edited by modnot on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## halvmork

Dopisz do /etc/portage/make.conf

```

FEATURES=autoconfig

```

następnie zrób emerge --sync i ponów te kroki o których napisałem wcześniej. Jeśli to nie pomoże to wstaw swój make.conf. Jądro 3.16 mam ściągnięte ale go jeszcze nie używam.

----------

## modnot

Zrobiłem tak jak napisałeś i zatrzymuje się na =sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo. Może winne są te mirrory rsync.

```
emerge --sync

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoconfig

>>> Synchronization of repository 'gentoo' located in '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://81.91.253.252/gentoo-portage...

Welcome to starling.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 81.91.253.252, 2a01:90:200:10::1a

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5649 @ 2.53GHz, 3959MB RAM

Sponsor        : Qube Managed Services Limited, Zurich, Switzerland, EU

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Jul 24 06:39:12 UTC 2014

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 27

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 98

Total bytes received: 669

sent 98 bytes  received 669 bytes  306.80 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.04

Welcome to starling.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 81.91.253.252, 2a01:90:200:10::1a

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5649 @ 2.53GHz, 3959MB RAM

Sponsor        : Qube Managed Services Limited, Zurich, Switzerland, EU

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Jul 24 06:39:12 UTC 2014

receiving incremental file list

app-crypt/ccid/ChangeLog

app-crypt/ccid/Manifest

app-crypt/ccid/ccid-1.4.17-r1.ebuild

app-crypt/ccid/files/92_pcscd_ccid-2.rules

app-emulation/playonlinux/ChangeLog

app-emulation/playonlinux/Manifest

app-emulation/playonlinux/playonlinux-4.2.4.ebuild

app-emulation/playonlinux/files/playonlinux-4.2.4-binary-plugin.patch

app-emulation/playonlinux/files/playonlinux-4.2.4-pol-bash.patch

app-emulation/playonlinux/files/playonlinux-pkg.1

app-emulation/playonlinux/files/playonlinux.1

dev-libs/redland/ChangeLog

dev-libs/redland/Manifest

dev-libs/redland/redland-1.0.16.ebuild

dev-perl/ExtUtils-XSBuilder/ChangeLog

dev-perl/ExtUtils-XSBuilder/ExtUtils-XSBuilder-0.280.0.ebuild

dev-perl/ExtUtils-XSBuilder/Manifest

dev-perl/GnuPG-Interface/ChangeLog

dev-perl/GnuPG-Interface/GnuPG-Interface-0.450.0.ebuild

dev-perl/GnuPG-Interface/GnuPG-Interface-0.460.0.ebuild

dev-perl/GnuPG-Interface/Manifest

dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-PodViewer/ChangeLog

dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-PodViewer/Gtk2-Ex-PodViewer-0.180.0.ebuild

dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-PodViewer/Manifest

dev-perl/Role-Basic/ChangeLog

dev-perl/Role-Basic/Manifest

dev-perl/Role-Basic/Role-Basic-0.130.0.ebuild

dev-perl/Tie-ToObject/ChangeLog

dev-perl/Tie-ToObject/Manifest

dev-perl/Tie-ToObject/Tie-ToObject-0.30.0.ebuild

dev-perl/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry/ChangeLog

dev-perl/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry/Manifest

dev-perl/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry-0.40.0.ebuild

dev-perl/crypt-primes/ChangeLog

dev-perl/crypt-primes/Manifest

dev-perl/crypt-primes/crypt-primes-0.500.0.ebuild

dev-perl/self/ChangeLog

dev-perl/self/Manifest

dev-perl/self/self-0.340.0.ebuild

dev-perl/tie-encryptedhash/ChangeLog

dev-perl/tie-encryptedhash/Manifest

dev-perl/tie-encryptedhash/tie-encryptedhash-1.240.0.ebuild

dev-python/bsddb3/ChangeLog

dev-python/bsddb3/Manifest

dev-python/bsddb3/bsddb3-6.1.0.ebuild

dev-python/docker-py/ChangeLog

dev-python/docker-py/Manifest

dev-python/docker-py/docker-py-0.3.2.ebuild

dev-python/pylint/ChangeLog

dev-python/pylint/Manifest

dev-python/pylint/pylint-1.3.0.ebuild

dev-python/python-keystoneclient/ChangeLog

dev-python/python-keystoneclient/Manifest

dev-python/python-keystoneclient/python-keystoneclient-9999.ebuild

dev-ruby/rake-compiler/ChangeLog

dev-ruby/rake-compiler/Manifest

dev-ruby/rake-compiler/rake-compiler-0.9.3.ebuild

dev-util/stressapptest/ChangeLog

dev-util/stressapptest/Manifest

dev-util/stressapptest/stressapptest-1.0.7_p1.ebuild

eclass/ChangeLog

eclass/toolchain.eclass

games-board/gnuchess/ChangeLog

games-board/gnuchess/Manifest

games-board/gnuchess/gnuchess-6.1.2.ebuild

deleting mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr/spamassassin-fuzzyocr-3.6.0.ebuild

mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr/ChangeLog

mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr/Manifest

mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr/spamassassin-fuzzyocr-3.6.0-r2.ebuild

media-libs/libmodplug/ChangeLog

media-libs/libmodplug/Manifest

media-libs/libmodplug/libmodplug-0.8.8.5.ebuild

media-libs/libmodplug/metadata.xml

media-libs/libmodplug/files/libmodplug-0.8.8.5-no-fast-math.patch

media-libs/libmodplug/files/libmodplug-0.8.8.5-psm-omf2097-fixes.patch

metadata/timestamp

metadata/timestamp.chk

metadata/timestamp.x

metadata/dtd/timestamp.chk

metadata/glsa/timestamp.chk

metadata/md5-cache/app-crypt/ccid-1.4.17-r1

metadata/md5-cache/app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.4

metadata/md5-cache/dev-embedded/msp430-gcc-4.6.3_p20120406

metadata/md5-cache/dev-embedded/msp430-gcc-4.7.0_p20120911

metadata/md5-cache/dev-libs/redland-1.0.16

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/ExtUtils-XSBuilder-0.280.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/GnuPG-Interface-0.450.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/GnuPG-Interface-0.460.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/Gtk2-Ex-PodViewer-0.180.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/Role-Basic-0.130.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/Tie-ToObject-0.30.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry-0.40.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/crypt-primes-0.500.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/self-0.340.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-perl/tie-encryptedhash-1.240.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/bsddb3-6.1.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/docker-py-0.3.2

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/pylint-1.3.0

metadata/md5-cache/dev-python/python-keystoneclient-9999

metadata/md5-cache/dev-ruby/rake-compiler-0.9.3

metadata/md5-cache/dev-util/stressapptest-1.0.7_p1

metadata/md5-cache/games-board/gnuchess-6.1.2

deleting metadata/md5-cache/mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr-3.6.0

metadata/md5-cache/mail-filter/spamassassin-fuzzyocr-3.6.0-r2

metadata/md5-cache/media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.8.5

deleting metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/openssh-6.6.1_p1

metadata/md5-cache/net-libs/txtorcon-0.10.1

metadata/md5-cache/net-misc/openssh-6.6.1_p1-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.17

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.17.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.18.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.20

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.21

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.21_rc3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.22

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.23

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.25.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.34

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.50_rc4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.58

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-1.99.10

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.10

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.13

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.14

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.14-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.15

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.8

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.0.9

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.10

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.10-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.11

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.5

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.6.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.7

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.8

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.8-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-block/fio-2.1.9

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r10

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.0.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.6-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.7

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.2-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.1-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-4.9.0

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-apple-4.0.1_p5493

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-apple-4.2.1_p5664

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/gcc-apple-4.2.1_p5666-r1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-3.4.6

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.1.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.2.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.3.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.3.5

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.4.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.4.5

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.4.6

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.5.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.5.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.5.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.6.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.6.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.7.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.7.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.7.4

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.8.1

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.8.2

metadata/md5-cache/sys-devel/kgcc64-4.8.3

metadata/md5-cache/sys-libs/db-6.1.19

metadata/md5-cache/www-apps/trac-mercurial-1.0.0.3_pre20130206

metadata/news/timestamp.chk

net-libs/txtorcon/

net-libs/txtorcon/ChangeLog

net-libs/txtorcon/Manifest

net-libs/txtorcon/metadata.xml

net-libs/txtorcon/txtorcon-0.10.1.ebuild

deleting net-misc/openssh/openssh-6.6.1_p1.ebuild

net-misc/openssh/ChangeLog

net-misc/openssh/Manifest

net-misc/openssh/openssh-6.6.1_p1-r2.ebuild

net-misc/openssh/files/openssh-6.6.1_p1.patch

profiles/ChangeLog

profiles/package.mask

profiles/use.local.desc

profiles/arch/powerpc/ppc32/pegasos/deprecated

sys-block/fio/ChangeLog

sys-block/fio/Manifest

sys-block/fio/fio-1.17.2.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.17.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.18.1.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.20.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.21.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.21_rc3.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.22.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.23.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.25.1.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.34.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.50_rc4.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.58.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-1.99.10.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.10.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.13.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.14-r1.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.14.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.15.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.3.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.8.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.0.9.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.10-r1.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.10.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.11.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.2.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.4.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.5.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.6.1.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.7.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.8-r1.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.8.ebuild

sys-block/fio/fio-2.1.9.ebuild

sys-libs/db/ChangeLog

sys-libs/db/Manifest

sys-libs/db/db-6.1.19.ebuild

sys-libs/db/files/db-6.1.19-sqlite-configure-path.patch

www-apps/trac-mercurial/ChangeLog

www-apps/trac-mercurial/Manifest

www-apps/trac-mercurial/trac-mercurial-1.0.0.3_pre20130206.ebuild

Number of files: 180805

Number of files transferred: 242

Total file size: 329.26M bytes

Total transferred file size: 1.61M bytes

Literal data: 1.61M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 4.28M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 30.69K

Total bytes received: 6.01M

sent 30.69K bytes  received 6.01M bytes  101.45K bytes/sec

total size is 329.26M  speedup is 54.55

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoconfig

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoconfig

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

```
emerge -u system 

FEATURES variable contains unknown value(s): autoconfig

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3 [2.6.1] USE="-xattr%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/gzip-1.6 [1.5]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.19 [5.17] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.23 [8.21] USE="-multicall%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p47 [4.2_p45]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/less-462 [457]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.2 [4.2.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.21 [22.20] USE="X*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r3 [2.23.2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.14 [4.4.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/make-4.0-r1 [3.82-r4] USE="-guile%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/tar-1.28 [1.27.1-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.1-r1 [4.0.2] USE="-mpfr%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3 [4.7.3-r1] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.230.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-0.40.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/texinfo-5.2 [4.13-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.70 [3.69] LINGUAS="pl*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.22.1 [1.21.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/iputils-20121221-r1 [20121221] USE="filecaps%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.1 [3.0.9-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r1 [3.3.9] USE="(-selinux) -systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/wget-1.15-r1 [1.14]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-2.0.2 [1.15.5-r1] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/grep-2.20 [2.16]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25 [2.24.1-r3] USE="udev*" 

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1:0/5.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Negotiate-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/libnet-1.270.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.140.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    =dev-lang/perl-5.16* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.580.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.650.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Storable-2.450.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.967.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/libwww-perl-6.50.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/LWP-Protocol-https-6.40.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-HTML-1.00.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/DateManip-6.430.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Cookies-6.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/URI-1.600.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/WWW-RobotRules-6.20.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Encode-2.550.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-HTTP-6.60.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.530.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^           

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Emerging (1 of 28) sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo

 * patch-2.7.1.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking patch-2.7.1.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work/patch-2.7.1 ...

 * Applying patch-2.7.1-Fix-removing-empty-directories.patch ...       [ ok ]

 * Applying patch-2.7.1-dry-run-mode-create-temp-files-in-temp-dir.pat [ ok ]

 * Applying patch-2.7.1-initialize_data_structures_early_enough.patch  [ ok ]

 * Applying patch-2.7.1-prevent_depend_on_autotools.patch ...          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work/patch-2.7.1 ...

 * econf: updating patch-2.7.1/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating patch-2.7.1/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-xattr --program-prefix=

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... none

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99

checking for gcc -std=gnu99 option to accept ISO Standard C... (cached) -std=gnu99

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -std=gnu99 -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for Minix Amsterdam compiler... no

checking for ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... no

checking for ar... ar

checking for ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu': machine `~x86_64-pc' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh build-aux/config.sub ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu failed

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work/patch-2.7.1/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2207:  Called econf '--disable-xattr' '--program-prefix='

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work/patch-2.7.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work/patch-2.7.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2207:  Called econf '--disable-xattr' '--program-prefix='

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  584:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work/patch-2.7.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3/work/patch-2.7.1'
```

```

/etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-si$

#l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changin$

CHOST="~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by t$

# profile used for building.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="bindist dbus mmx networkmanager sse sse2 video"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics evdev"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

FEATURES=autoconfig

```

```

/etc/portage/package.use

=media-libs/mesa-10.2.4 gbm

>=sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3

=app-arch/gzip-1.6

```

Last edited by modnot on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

 *modnot wrote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> 
> 

 

1) A czytasz w ogóle co system do ciebie mówi, czy tylko reagujesz na kopiuj/wklej?

2) Co żeś się mirrorów tak uczepił? Lepiej chyba ciągnąć paczki z Polski, niż przez pół europy.

3) Do tagowania kodu służy CODE.

4) Spróbuj:

```
perl-cleaner --reallyall
```

5) WTF? Wróć do dokumentacji...

 *modnot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> >=sys-devel/patch-2.7.1-r3
> ...

 Last edited by Bialy on Tue Aug 05, 2014 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## halvmork

Popraw make.conf

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

----------

## modnot

halvmork: Dziękuje, ruszyło dalej, że też tyle razy patrzyłem na ten komunikat  i nie zwróciłem uwagi. Został ten wpis ze skasowanego /etc/make.conf.

```
checking build system type... Invalid configuration `~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu': machine `~x86_64-pc' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh build-aux/config.sub ~x86_64-pc-linux-gnu failed 
```

Biały: Możliwe że Gentoo nie jest dla mnie, to że mi się udało zainstalować i odpalić w grubie to jedno, konfiguracja i problemy z kompilacją to druga sprawa. Zabawne że zawsze gdy się zbieram za instalację Gentoo, trafiam w takim momencie, gdy aktualizowany jest gcc i Linux kernel.

Dzięki za cenne rady. Pozdrawiam!!!

----------

